# Uber garnising wages not okéd by the IRS



## Nina Ra (May 21, 2018)

Hello, 
Anyone know where to call. e-mail regarding UBER garnishing my wages by mistake? Their support reps are clueless. They said they would notify the department that handles that sort of thing and when asked which department it is their reply is "oh, i really don't know". Went to their office and was given a legal email (LERT) I asked that they check their records/files to see the updated notice from the IRS but refuse to do so. Any advise or information how to handle this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nina Ra said:


> Hello,
> Anyone know where to call. e-mail regarding UBER garnishing my wages by mistake? Their support reps are clueless. They said they would notify the department that handles that sort of thing and when asked which department it is their reply is "oh, i really don't know". Went to their office and was given a legal email (LERT) I asked that they check their records/files to see the updated notice from the IRS but refuse to do so. Any advise or information how to handle this is greatly appreciated.


The IRS garnishes wages not Uber. I would first contact the IRS and get confirmation from them that they are not garnishing your wages. With that confirmation in hand go back to the Uber office. If it turns out that the IRS is garnishing your wages by mistake or for some weird reason, I can help you but it will be a bit more complicated.


----------

